# Oh, No! My goat is...



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Peein' on me! The togg I frequently ask questions about (his name is Cricket, he's a wether) is now peeing on me. It happened yesterday, and it happened again today, both when he decided he was angry at me.
What happened today, is that he broke his tie-out. At the moment, I do not have a fence to keep them penned in, I have to use a tie-out to keep them in the yard. Well, Cricket broke his tie-out, and it needs replaced. I was really busy, and when I went out to check them, he was standing in the middle of the yard. So, I grabbed his collar (not abusing here, just grabbin' it before he ran off!) and took him to the hill, and tried to re-tie him, but to no avail- He kept trying to eat my hair, and I told him "NO!" and pushed his face away. Well, he decided to pee on me. I don't know how to respond to this- he has done it delibretly twice! (twice!!) now, and I can't keep a person-peeing goat!
Do you have any suggestions/advice on what to do?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. Just shove him away. You can usually tell when they are about to pee. It sounds like something a buck would do. My bucks are very friendly, which can be a problem since they stink to high heaven and want to constantly maul me. I am a dumb dumb and sit in the pen and play with the stinky boys. I have to wash my clothes SO often. My oldest buck insists on being in my lap, even though he is awfully big for it. He just flops down on his belly in my lap and lets me scratch him. Sometimes though, he will come over and stand right next to me and decide to pee on his face...and occasionally he has peed directly on my pant leg. Whenever he starts acting like he is going to pee on me, I just pinch his ear lightly on the tip. He loathes it and bounces away.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wethers dont always stretch out to pee -I trim these two wethers hooves and as I am trimming they pee, weird.

Dont know how to stop it sorry


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

firelight27 said:


> Lol. Just shove him away. You can usually tell when they are about to pee. It sounds like something a buck would do. My bucks are very friendly, which can be a problem since they stink to high heaven and want to constantly maul me. I am a dumb dumb and sit in the pen and play with the stinky boys. I have to wash my clothes SO often. My oldest buck insists on being in my lap, even though he is awfully big for it. He just flops down on his belly in my lap and lets me scratch him. Sometimes though, he will come over and stand right next to me and decide to pee on his face...and occasionally he has peed directly on my pant leg. Whenever he starts acting like he is going to pee on me, I just pinch his ear lightly on the tip. He loathes it and bounces away.


I must be a dumb dumb to because I sit in the pen with my bucks as well.  My one buck is just the biggest lovebug and is always in my lap, too. Oh yea, and he has now peed on me twice. Call me crazy, but I like the "bucky" smell. Not that I like being peed on, but the smell of my bucks doesn't bother me. My mom HATES when I come back in the house smelling like the boys. lol.

As for how to stop it, I would definately try pushing him away if you see him going to do it. Otherwise, what if you gave him a swat and said no? Sooner or later would he pick up on not peeing? :chin:


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

with a large dog I will pull the tail straight up and away from me in a light jerk. (I have stubby tailed dogs - nice handle) May need a harder jerk for a goat but in a dog it seems to stop the peeing reflexively and then I make the dog do a sumbissive based behavior like give a down command. But dogs are not goats, and I'd be impressed if you could command you goat to lie down. 
I rarely have this issue unless I am training someone elses dog that they have let get out of control, I I am sure it would drive me nutty if I had it regularly. 

Probably won't help you any, but who knows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I smack their belly.... in front of the dripper....with open hand ....and tell them to quit...works for me with my bucks..... they don't do the sprinkler..... anytime they need reminding they get smacked again..... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry - but I am rolling laughing right now.... is all I read was the title and the first few words of your post and then saw your signature and started busting out - I thought at first you had the goat peeing in the signature block - BAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm of no help with this topic either but just like Allison thought you had a buck peeing in the picture!!! :ROFL: 

Sorry but I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't mind the stinky smell of the bucks either. I only have 2 bucks for my 10 females though... My whether is very sweet and wouldn't do anything liek that....Sunny's been close to spraying on me though... I am kinda aware of them


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hubby says turn about is fair play. Wiz on him. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> in front of the dripper...


Pam you come up with the best 'names' like de-nutting and dripper! so creative 

I've never had a goat pee on me, well, once by a buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam you come up with the best 'names' like de-nutting and dripper! so creative


 :laugh: :thumbup: LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

"de-nutting" .... Lol. I call my emsulatome the "ball crusher" even though it doesn't actually crush balls. I will carry it around in my back pocket when I have to castrate any little boys. And then I wave it menacingly at my husband and my guy friends and say something like, "I have to go smash some balls now with my ball crusher." They always go kinda pale. And then I laugh hysterically.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> de-nutting" .... Lol. I call my emsulatome the "ball crusher


 that is another good one.... :laugh:


----------

